# Ocqueoc?



## SpecialEd1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone made it out on the Ocqueoc for steelies? I moved away in 04 and haven't had a chance to get up there yet, just wondering if they're still in there. IM me if ya want, Ive been fishing that river since I was 12yrs old and know it like the back of my hand, I don't need to know where or how, just wanting to hear if...


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

If you've been fishing it that long I probably know u if I saw you yes they still run the ocqueoc but she's still locked up she froze right to the sand in a lot of spots this winter


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

she's still locked up she froze right to the sand in a lot of spots this winter[/QUOTE]

LOL! Its funny that you say that, my buddy came up from Detroit a couple weeks ago, dead set on hitting the river. I told him to take his auger. He shrugged me off and went anyway. I sent him a text early in the AM inquiring as to his success, "Shoulda saved the gas money, I cant believe its frozen!" was the reply. She was still frozen bank to bank from US23 to the mouth as of last friday when I went over the bridge. I doubt that has changed.


----------



## SpecialEd1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, I wont waste my money then


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> LOL! Its funny that you say that, my buddy came up from Detroit a couple weeks ago, dead set on hitting the river. I told him to take his auger. He shrugged me off and went anyway. I sent him a text early in the AM inquiring as to his success, "*Shoulda saved the gas money, I cant believe its frozen*!" was the reply. She was still frozen bank to bank from US23 to the mouth as of last friday when I went over the bridge. I doubt that has changed.


I can't believe the dude doubted you! Anyone who has fished the Oc a bit, knows she a slow flow. Get extended cold, get ice. Just like the Rifle...


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I couldn't either! I wouldn't lie to him, just like I wouldn't lie to you guys. If she was open and flowing, I'd say so.


----------



## SpecialEd1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Any news on Ocqueoc river conditions yet? really itchin to get up there! is the river opened up yet?:help:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You sure missed out. Bring your ice fishing gear this is the best time of year to set up off from the river mouths for hogs ice fishing. They stack up and rip your gear right up. I am going this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

She's open


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> You sure missed out. Bring your ice fishing gear this is the best time of year to set up off from the river mouths for hogs ice fishing. They stack up and rip your gear right up. I am going this weekend!!!!!!


There was a pile of people ice fishing for Walleyes off the mouth of the Tawas River at night, a couple weeks ago. Most open water was too dangerous to fish, but there might have been 50 people parked off the mouth. There had to be fish for so many people to be there.


----------



## SpecialEd1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Scotty, think I'll be heading up there friday!!


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Its going to be blowing out by the weekend


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Whats the water looking like? is it fishing? Thinking of taking a trip any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

She's boiling right now, but give it a shot. There's other steelhead water to try if it's a bust.


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info bud I plan on hitting it monday. I'm going to also check some other rivers too

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dynodog (Apr 23, 2009)

Tried the river this morning, no luck. Water level is high and dirty. In the early season I have usually have better luck in cheboygan


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes I'm going to wait 2 more weeks


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

Its the latest river in the lower peninsula


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The fishing will be tough for a couple of weeks in the larger rivers.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

bit early....suckers are in somewhere, someone had a bucket full at church Sunday, I'll find out where


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Any report on the river conditions? Plan on hitting it and the Cheboygan soon

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

the weekend water levels were about perfect but they are now getting rain dumped on them for the next few days gonna make it chocolate milk again, saturday was cloudy then it cleared up sunday and dropped 2 inches


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll be in the area may 2,3,4 I'll report back. Thanks for the info bud

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Spent may 2 on the river with no luck flow was good but no signs of fish yet. Also went to Cheboygan also no luck I ended up fishing alpena break wall and caught a 37 inch pike 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is a picture 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice size pike!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nice fish there. She's looks pretty beat up from spawning


----------



## Adamgonefishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Yea she was beat up but put up a nice fight! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Nice fish!


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

anyone been recently?
what is in right now here or the river in Cheboygan?


----------

